# TUTO : Remettre à zéro compteur imprimantes EPSON



## raoul75 (2 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Si votre imprimante *EPSON* vous renvoie des messages du type : *"des pièces situées à l’intérieur de l’imprimante ont atteint la fin de leur durée de vie."* ou que les *voyants clignotent* et empêchent toute impression, il s'agit éventuellement du *compteur* interne à l'imprimante qui a atteint son maximum. L'obsolescence programmée.

Je poste ici la marche à suivre pour remettre à zéro le compteur avec l'utilitaire *SSC Service Utility*.
_
Vous pouvez avec cet utilitaire remettre à zéro le compteur de chaque *cartouche* (considérées comme vide alors qu'il leur reste de l'encre)_

Fonctionnant uniquement sur Mac, je propose de passer par le logiciel gratuit *VirtualBox* qui permettra d'avoir une *machine virtuelle PC* sur son Mac sans partition du disque.

Ce logiciel fonctionne pour les imprimantes suivantes :

Epson Stylus Сolor 400, 440, 480 LPT, 480SXU, 580, 600, 640, 660, 670, 680, 777, 740, 760,  800, 850, 860, 880, 900,  EM-900C, 980, 1160, 1520, 3000
Epson Stylus Сolor C20, C40, CL-750, C41, C42, C43, C44, C45, C46, C47, C48, C50, C60, C61, C62, C63, C64, C65, C66, C67, C68, D68, C70, C80, C82, C83, C84, C85, C86, C87, C88, D88 et PE
Epson Stylus Photo RX420, RX425, RX430,RX500, RX510, RX520, RX600, RX610, RX620, RX640, RX700, CX3100, CX3200, CX3500, CX3600, CX3650, CX3700, CX3800, CX3810, DX3800, CX4500, CX4600, CX4100, CX4200, CX4700, CX4800, DX4200, DX4800, CX5100, CX5200, CX5300, CX5400, CX6400, CX6600, CX6300, CX6500, CX7800,  Photo, Photo EX, Photo 700,  IP-100, 750, PM-770C, 780,  790, PM-780C, 810, 820, Photo 820, 825, 915, 830, 830U, 870, PM-875DC, R200, R210, R220, R230, R300, R310, Photo R320, R800, PX-G900, R1800, R2400, 890, PM-890C, PM-A700, PM-G720, PM-970C, 895, 785EPX
Photo 900, 925, 935, 950, 960, PM-950C, 1200, PM-3000C, 1270, PM-3300C, 1280, PM-3500C
Photo 1290, 2000P, 2100, 2200, PM-4000EPX, Pro 5000, PM-5000C

Je joins un *pdf* avec les images des étapes à suivre : http://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2016/03/02/tuto-imprimante/

1- Téléchargez *VirtualBox* pour Mac : https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

2- Téléchargez une *image disque de Windows* pour pouvoir procéder à l’installation dans VirtualBox.
Il semblerait que SSC Service Utility ne fonctionne que sur les versions Windows 95/98/ME/2K2/XP. 

Vous pouvez téléchargez l’image disque de Windows XP ici : http://offlineinstallersoft.blogspot.com/2015/03/windows-xp-pro-sp3-iso-download-free.html

Dans les liens de téléchargement j’ai utilisé : *Download Windows XP Professional SP3 Integrated ISO - 533 MB*


3 - Une fois VirtualBox ouvert, cliquez sur *Nouvelle* dans la barre d’outil en haut à gauche.
Donnez un nom.
Type : Microsoft Windows
Version : Windows XP (32-bit)
*Suivant*

4 - Taille de la mémoire 

Laissez par défaut : 192 Mo

5 - Disque dur

- *Créer un disque dur virtuel maintenant* 
- Cliquer sur *Créer*
- Sélectionnez *VDI* (par défaut)
- *Suivant*
- Choisissez ensuite *Dynamiquement alloué*
- *Suivant*
- Laissez 10.00 Go (par défaut)
- *Créer*

Vous avez ainsi votre machine virtuelle prête à fonctionner. Il s’agit d’installer Windows dessus.


6 - Sélectionnez votre machine dans la barre à gauche et cliquez sur *Démarrer* dans la barre d’outil en haut. 


7 - Cliquez sur l’icône de dossier pour choisir le chemin de votre fichier iso (image disque) téléchargé préalablement (celui de 533 Mo)
Cliquez sur *Start*


8 - Installation de Windows

- Taper la touche *ENTER* aux deux étapes de la partition du disque.
_Précision : cette partition est toujours virtuelle et n’impactera pas votre Mac._

- Dans le programme d’installation, cliquez sur *Next* successivement.
- Pour *Working Group or Computer Domain*, cochez *No* et donnez un nom puis *Next*.

9 - Paramètres de Windows

- n’installez pas de protection
- Cochez que votre ordinateur se connecte à un réseau domestique
- Donnez un nom 
- *Finish* 

Patientez un peu et normalement Windows XP démarre !

10 - Installation du programme SSC Service Utility 

- Dans Windows, *Start* (en bas à gauche), ouvrez *Internet* (Internet Explorer)
- Normalement, la connexion internet est établie automatiquement.
- Allez à l’adresse : http://imprimante-en-question.blogspot.fr/2008/04/ssc-service-utility-pour-les.html
- Cliquez sur : *Télécharger la version 4.30*
- Dans le programme d'installation  : *Run*, *Run*, *Yes*
- Suivez la procédure d’installation

11 - Installation du pilote de l’imprimante sur la machine virtuelle

- Allez dans Internet et rendez-vous sur la page *EPSON* de votre imprimante.
- Dans Support et téléchargements, téléchargez le *Pilote* (par exemple : _Pilote (v6.54) 13-nov.-2014 15.54 MBs_), installez le et ouvrez-le. 
- *Setup*
- Printer Model : *Ok*
- License : *Accept*

12 - Reconnaissance de votre imprimante dans la machine virtuelle

- Quittez la machine virtuelle (pas VirtualBox) en faisant *Start*, *Turn Off Compute*r. Puis *Turn Off*
- Branchez votre imprimante, allumez-la et connectez là à votre Mac.
- De retour dans *VirtualBox*, sélectionnez votre machine virtuelle et cliquez sur *Configuration* dans la barre d’outil en haut.
- Allez à *Ports* > *USB*
- Dans le champs *Filtres Périphériques USB*, faites un *click-droit* et sélectionnez *Ajoutez un filtre depuis un périphérique*.
- Dans les propositions devrait apparaître votre imprimante du style : *EPSON USB2.0 Printer*. Sélectionnez la. *Ok*







13 - Remise à zéro du compteur

- Démarrez à nouveau la machine virtuelle.
- Ouvrez *SSC Service Utility* _(un alias s’est normalement installé sur le Bureau)_
- Dans *Configuration*, sélectionnez votre modèle dans *Installed Printers* puis dans *Printer model*
- Fermez la fenêtre
- Dans la barre de menu en bas, cliquez sur l’icône avec une petite imprimante et une sorte d’arc en ciel dans le coin > *Protection Counter* > *Show Current Value*.






- Si votre problème vient bien du compteur les deux valeurs (Current value et Maximum value devrait être similaire (à quelques unités près) comme sur la capture.
_Précision : ce n’est pas le nombre d’impressions effectuées. En effet, après avoir réinitialisé et imprimée une première page, ce compteur est monté chez moi à 128._

- *Remettez le compteur à zéro* en sélectionnant : *Reset protection counter* et *Clear conter over flow*.










14 - Testez votre imprimante

Pour tester votre machine, quittez la machine et debranchez/rebranchez l’imprimante (il faut qu’elle repasse sur Mac).

En espérant que ça imprime !

La marche à suivre est un peu longue mais ça a marché pour moi.
N'hésitez pas pour les questions


----------



## initialespk (26 Août 2016)

raoul75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si votre imprimante *EPSON* vous renvoie des messages du type : *"des pièces situées à l’intérieur de l’imprimante ont atteint la fin de leur durée de vie."* ou que les *voyants clignotent* et empêchent toute impression, il s'agit éventuellement du *compteur* interne à l'imprimante qui a atteint son maximum. L'obsolescence programmée.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai essayé toute la méthode sur mon mac, mais la dernière étape ne fonctionne pas:
message d'erreur.
(J'ai une Epson stylus photo R1900 qui n'apparaît pas dans la liste des imprimantes,j'ai essayé avec R1800,
mais cela n'a pas fonctionné!... auriez vous une solution?
Merci d'avance,
initiales pk


----------



## raoul75 (27 Août 2016)

initialespk a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai essayé toute la méthode sur mon mac, mais la dernière étape ne fonctionne pas:
> message d'erreur.
> (J'ai une Epson stylus photo R1900 qui n'apparaît pas dans la liste des imprimantes,j'ai essayé avec R1800,
> mais cela n'a pas fonctionné!... auriez vous une solution?
> ...



Bonjour,
Quel message d'erreur avez vous ?
Avez vous pu vérifier les valeurs current value et maximum value pour vérifier qu'il s'agit bien du problème de compteur ?


----------

